# Online RRP Classes



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The EPA is slowly approving companies to offer E-Learning. The course can be online or a DVD lasting 6 hours. You will still have to find a class to do the 2 Hours of hands on training, there are providers listed.
Here is one, the site is kind of hokey, but you can take the 6 hour class for $69.

Seagull Training


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I know these guys. They did the training for our PDCA Chapter & are very involved with our Florida PDCA.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Technology Publishing Co. and PWC Magazine will present the second half of a free 2 part webinar "What the EPA's New Lead Rule Means to You" from 11 am to noon EDT on JUne 24. The second session will focus on compliance and enforcment. 
Register at www.pwc-magazine.com/webinars.

I completed my RRP class today, I am now a "Certifide Renivator"!
I learned I do not want to be a General Contractor or do replacement windows or exterior painting and will think long and hard about accepting pre 1978 homes. Anyone recommending a hepa Vac?
I am interested what this is going to do liabality insurance. I did notice an ad in PWC mag for enviromental insurance, it was located directly under EPA PWC interview.

PWC magazine quoted EPA estimates the cost of containment, cleaning and cleaning verification will range from $8.00 to $167.00 per job, with the exception of exteriors that require vertical containment.

Sage


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats Sage! Get your Certified Firm App in yet?

There are several threads in this section about some of your questions. Here is a link to one vacuum.


----------

